# Why so little Bellator enthusiasm?



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I find it weird that even when Bellator puts on a great card with good name value there is little if any posts about the fights. 

Last night had a guy in Newton who against all odds has beaten some pretty good fighters. He was fighting a 9-0 up and comer who'd never been to decision with exciting finishes. I don't think there is a post yet regarding that fight?

You also had Kongo/Lawal/Daley/Sokoudjou and The barncat who seems to be a fan favourite. Even so, I think there are 4 posts regarding this event. 

I think it's a sad state of affairs when this card get's no fan reaction yet Kimbo vs Shamrock get's 3 pages of posts. : /

did anyone watch 134?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair...

Bellator British Invasion....IMPOSSIBLE to watch in Britain legally.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair...
> 
> Bellator British Invasion....IMPOSSIBLE to watch in Britain legally.


This x1000


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair...
> 
> Bellator British Invasion....IMPOSSIBLE to watch in Britain legally.





Killz said:


> This x1000


Theres your answer.

To be fair I downloaded Bellator in HD this morning, rather than watch the stream. I must say I was really impressed with the production side of things, its on par with the UFC, and they had a good crowd there.

However, I found having the fighters come out to the national anthem a bit cringe worthy, especially since some of the USA team weren't even Americans.

Overall I was very impressed and hope Bellator can set up some TV deals for UK viewers.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone really want to talk about King Mo's performance last night. He literally dry humped Kongo for 3 rounds. I've never seen such a lack of GNP or submission attempts. The crowd was booing hard for 3 straight rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Theres your answer.
> 
> To be fair I downloaded Bellator in HD this morning, rather than watch the stream. I must say I was really impressed with the production side of things, its on par with the UFC, and they had a good crowd there.
> 
> ...


BRING BACK VIVA! Lmao



TheNinja said:


> Does anyone really want to talk about King Mo's performance last night. He literally dry humped Kongo for 3 rounds. I've never seen such a lack of GNP or submission attempts. The crowd was booing hard for 3 straight rounds.


King Mo's performance was overshadowed by some of the worst judging of all time on the fight.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

The card was stacked, but the fights didnt live up to what I'd hoped for, and it was a huge shame that MVP was forced from the card.

Chuffed for McGeary though, and happy he got the W fighting mostly off his back, though the dude needs some help to finish those triangles!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had MVP on my sig for like 2 years, I have a highlights video on youtube that was shared by him on twitter and used in like 20 different interviews/previews like BloodyElbow (even recently)...yet that dude fights so damn sporadically that I've kind of lost any excitement for him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have the time to get interested in a whole new promotion with new fighters. I already struggle from time to time to keep up with what's going on in the UFC. I used to watch all promotions, but I just don't have the time to do it anymore, there are far too many events these days, and even if I did I lack the interest to do so.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I quite enjoy Bellator - moreso than the UFC these days.

Was nice seeing Warren lose today. Especially how he did, plus the whining afterwards. I hate that twat. lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I like Warren, the guy's ridiculous haha.

With Bellator on UK TV again with this SpikeUK deal, I reckon I'll be able to get back into it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I dont get bellator on tv. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in Canada - it's on TV all the time here. Has been for quite a while, actually.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

So i watched Bellator 135 after i saw this post, my god what a shit event. Full of absolute shit fighters with amazingly shit records and teqnique.

So yeah, probably people don't have interest because this promotion sucks.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't mind Bellator at all, and other than the British invasion card which was only saved by the main event I think their product is consistently watchable. 

More recently watching Warren try and retract his screaming submission was goofy as hell. 

Either way when they have cards it's worth the watch.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I watch most Bellator cards (in all fairness, I watch any MMA that comes across my tv). The cards tend to be pretty top heavy and overall, they seem to have trouble really building stars. Immediately picking up fighters that were cut from the UFC before they have put together at least a couple of regional wins (Bubba Mcdanial, Lavar Johnson, Kongo, Beltran, Diego Nunes, etc) certainly doesn't help their cause either.


----------

